# 10 Disc CD changer install question



## kaidoy (May 28, 2003)

Has anyone mounted a 10 disc CD changer in the trunk? I have NAV so I have the mount for the OEM CD changer but the 10 disc changer is tall and bigger. I would like to put it where the OEM 6 disc changer goes. Has anyone done this before? If so do you have DIY? Thanks a lot.


----------



## CWolfey (Apr 1, 2003)

kaidoy said:


> Has anyone mounted a 10 disc CD changer in the trunk? I have NAV so I have the mount for the OEM CD changer but the 10 disc changer is tall and bigger. I would like to put it where the OEM 6 disc changer goes. Has anyone done this before? If so do you have DIY? Thanks a lot.


Personally havent done a 10 disc in a BMW usually a 6 disc since it plugs right in.
You will probably have to remove the factory brackets and do some fabrication to hold it in properly.


----------

